#   >   >   >   ., 2008 ..,   -

## medikon

.,  2008 ..,  

(    29.10.2021)
  : , 
 : 5-   (, , , , ,   ..   )

    : 
          . 
  -    .

    : 
  ""     

  :    

    :
http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=7sxna-kqdj

  - :
https://changeonelife.ru/videoprofil...ika-buryatiya/
(3  2017, 2019  2021 )

      ,    ,   : 8 (3012) 44-75-84

----------


## medikon

4     ,          .    2018-    .      ,         6, ,   . 

                 .    .     -    .

 ,         .,  - ,     .

----------

,   .

----------


## medikon

,  , .
   ,   .      " "    .

----------


## medikon

. , ,    , .

----------


## medikon

.    13 .     .     ,  ,      .     .
         .

----------


## medikon

. -      ,    ,  ,   ,    .
13-  ,   1   14- .        .

,          ?

----------


## medikon

. , . ,   .     .   .

----------


## 55

,    ?

----------


## medikon

, .   .     .    ,   ,          , ,     -   .
     , :
http://www.usynovite.ru/photos/7s/7sxna-kqdj.jpg
(   , -  )
,   ,             .     .

     ,     ,  ,   5-6 , ,    .

----------

